# Help please - identifying shower door parts for repair



## pippa (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone.....

I posted a month ago!  And was suppose to return with photos - finally got them....

Previous tenant removed sliding shower doors and when they were put back on the tracks, parts were missing.

Too expensive to have someone come in to look at and repair - this is a DIY.

I was told a "U" track but my landlady was told that was incorrect.

The doors hang, are not attached to anything on the bottom and I have to be very careful not to take them off the upper track.

Photos.....

The piece that's hanging down.....that appears to have been a piece that ran along the bottom of the door, recessed in the door - I pulled that piece down to show you what it looks like -  I assume that has to be replaced since it appears broken.....

What am I looking for?

And the track - is something suppose to fit onto the track or clip onto it

The "bumper" that's on the one door but not on the other - I'm assuming that if I had two of those, that it would minimize the gap in the center of the doors when both doors are closed all the way.

Thanks!!!


----------



## pippa (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## havasu (Dec 7, 2010)

All parts necessary to fix that enclosure could be found at your local big box hardware store. Unfortunately, the replacement parts will run you about $100. If I were you, I'd rip the entire enclosure out and replace it with a new, modern unit, which also costs about $100 at the same store. Your choice but new > old!

By the way, those shower doors have a roller bracket on the upper portion of the doors, and bump stops will cause better alignment, but the upper rollers are fully adjustable to make sure the unit fits square and aligned properly.


----------



## pippa (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks havasu.....

alas, I'm being told so many different things - from it's a $5.00 part to what you're saying about it being $100 to everything in between.  Part of my problem is that I don't know the name of the parts I'm looking for - 

The local Home Depot did not have any parts - I haven't had a chance to go to the Lowe's - I don't drive so I was hoping to find out what I need and order online... 

Does anyone know what it is exactly that I'm looking for - the name of these parts?

Any website that someone might be able to point me too.

Thanks very much again


----------



## pippa (Dec 7, 2010)

havasu said:


> .......
> 
> By the way, those shower doors have a roller bracket on the upper portion of the doors, and bump stops will cause better alignment, but the upper rollers are fully adjustable to make sure the unit fits square and aligned properly.



Thanks for that tip!  And you are correct about the roller bracket on the upper portion of the doors.   Thanks for your suggestion about the bump stops - that I can do!!


----------



## havasu (Dec 7, 2010)

If you lift one of the doors up and out of the track, you will see roller bearings encased in nylon. Many times, they are functioning, but have dropped from the track they need to sit into. If the rollers are shot, you can unscrew them easily and take them to a local hardware store and match them up.


----------



## pippa (Dec 8, 2010)

havasu said:


> If you lift one of the doors up and out of the track, you will see roller bearings encased in nylon. Many times, they are functioning, but have dropped from the track they need to sit into. If the rollers are shot, you can unscrew them easily and take them to a local hardware store and match them up.



Thanks again....

I have to be careful with the doors - a couple of times I've pulled them off the track.

The rollers are not shot - the upper track works fine - it's the bottom track and anything else on the sides, like the bumpers.

I'm fairly handy - but this one has me stumped - one of these situations that if I knew what I was looking for it would be so much easier.


----------



## havasu (Dec 8, 2010)

On the bottom of the door should be either a nylon or plastic channel guide, which holds the lower portion of the glass in place. I have yet to find them anywhere myself, but I would recommend contacting a shower door company in your area to see if they could locate replacements for you.


----------



## pippa (Dec 9, 2010)

havasu said:


> On the bottom of the door should be either a nylon or plastic channel guide, which holds the lower portion of the glass in place. I have yet to find them anywhere myself, but I would recommend contacting a shower door company in your area to see if they could locate replacements for you.



Is this something that fits or slips into the bottom track?  

Or is it the piece that I show in the photo - the piece i show in the photo is broken - I pulled it down to photograph it. It appears as if it was once part of an entire piece that slipped flush into the bottom of the shower doors.

Is it that piece?

Thanks again.


----------



## havasu (Dec 9, 2010)

At the bottom of the door should be some square nylon legs which extend into the lower channel and is used as a lower guide for the door. It also stops the door from swinging inward or outward. That was the piece I was unable to locate anywhere, but honestly didn't look too hard because the new replacements are easy to install and quickly modernize an outdated bathroom. 

American Standard is one of the companies who manufactures these tub enclosures, and although I was unable to locate any repair parts on their website, a quick call to them may offer better results.


----------

